

Half of Auctomatic, at work in Ireland - pg
http://flickr.com/photos/phillipkast/tags/ireland/

======
pg
It's very encouraging to see people working enthusiastically on their own
projects in nice places, instead of commuting every day to a cube farm.

------
iamyoohoo
Very interesting...

